# Web Development > Web Design menu and submenu using CSS....

## psuresh1982

Is it possible to design a menu and submenu using only CSS ?

------------------
suresh

----------


## psuresh1982

Hi Guys,

        I think nobody seen this question....Here is my answer for this question..Use the following URL, you can get the full drop down menu types..

CSS Drop Down Menus


--------------------
Suresh

----------


## tk_balan

Thanks  Suresh ... It is very useful......


Regards,
Bala

----------

